
The Myth Of Work Life Balance - jamesjyu
http://www.twistimage.com/blog/archives/the-myth-of-work-life-balance/
======
mathgladiator
There are three types of work:

Grind - i.e. something you don't want to do, but you have bills to pay

Career - i.e. something you want to do, but you have to grind through a bunch
of shit to get to do it.

Calling - i.e. something you must do, and you will not stop until you do it.
Most entrepreneurs fall here.

If your work is a calling, then you are right; there is no balance.

If you have a career, then you have to find balance.

If you are grinding, then you just want to get home and work will always lose
to life.

